# Delilah Dingle 8 wks



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Allow me to re-introduce the delightful and cheeky Delilah Dingle-Seal Point, who although the smallest of our Dingle clan eats like she's a Doubledongerdipledocus rexasaurus She is the most dominant and canny of the bunch and as you can see a real sweetheart


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

She is adorable - you really are making me want one more and more


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

She is gorgeous.......


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely little girl


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

She is such a sweetheart Kelly!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone-can't hold it against any of you for falling in love with herShe does do that to people


----------

